# Scoot 'n Skip Shenanigans 7



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Scoot 'n Skip Shenanigans 7



​*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

These fellow's have a hard time taking it easy...I do suppose even though it seem's like work, and a bit of an adrenaline rush to the average person...it is just child's play to the boy's...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

No money in the world can get me on that bridge. LOL brav little birdies!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, I also wouldn't set foot on that flimsy bridge! 
Good thing that Skipper and Scooter are quite resourceful and are able to use their wings to get to the other side.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



These fellow's have a hard time taking it easy...I do suppose even though it seem's like work, and a bit of an adrenaline rush to the average person...it is just childs play to the boys...

Click to expand...

 They do seem to enjoy things that many of us wouldn't dream of doing. 



kcladyz said:



No money in the world can get me on that bridge. LOL brave little birdies!

Click to expand...

 I have to agree with you Heidi. It makes me dizzy just thinking about it! :wow:



aluz said:



Oh my, I also wouldn't set foot on that flimsy bridge! 
Good thing that Skipper and Scooter are quite resourceful and are able to use their wings to get to the other side. 

Click to expand...

Ahhh, but therein lies the rub you see -- the adventure for the boys is to walk across the bridge and never resort to using their wings. It makes it that much more fun for them -- just like climbing the ladders in their last escapade rather than flying to the top of the cliffs. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like Skipper is doing a Indiana theme and is coming to the rescue to save Scooter from the bad guys. Skipper is very brave walking across the tight rope.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

In pennsylvania there is an old abandoned train bridge that goes from peak to peak, it was so high the treetops looked like little broccoli heads. People are free to walk on it but the gap between wood beams would make you dizzy.

It was similar to this but much higher

Kinzua Bridge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



Looks like Skipper is doing a Indiana theme and is coming to the rescue to save Scooter from the bad guys. Skipper is very brave walking across the tight rope.

Click to expand...

Scooter is back behind Skipper on the bridge -- do you see him in the pictures? *


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

That bridge reminds me of Indiana Jones and Temple of Doom.


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a Pinterest board titled "Heck, No... NO WAY!!" This photo belongs there!!!  Your boys are a couple of super brave guys.. and they look so relaxed.. Kudos to them!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Scooter is back behind Skipper on the bridge -- do you see him in the pictures? *


Yes I see him now. Don't know how I missed seeing him. Hee Hee..


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

I didn't see him at first either.... maybe he is a little afraid and holding back?? Ah, heck no.. that's just me!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

There they are, our favorite little adventurers! What is it now, boys? Are your wings tied? Are you walking backwards? Nothing is too scary for Spit and Spoot!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jrook said:



I didn't see him at first either.... maybe he is a little afraid and holding back?? Ah, heck no.. that's just me!

Click to expand...

 I think Scooter is gazing at something far below since he seems to have paused midway across that terrifying bridge. That or maybe he's deciding whether to continue going forward or head back the way he came. 



StarlingWings said:



There they are, our favorite little adventurers! What is it now, boys? Are your wings tied? Are you walking backwards? Nothing is too scary for Spit and Spoot! 

Click to expand...

 I believe they challenged one another to cross that bridge without using their wings for balance (or flight!) :wow:

By the way, Skipper is now running his name and Scooters together and I often hear. "Whatcha doin' Skipooter!"
:laughing:*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Wow - Here they go again, taking the Long Hard way across the daunting ravine, Just for the sake of the adventure they crave! :wow: :speechless-smiley-0

Whenever I see a photograph of a scene like this, I always picture the photographer, sitting pretty in the director's chair behind the camera tripod, feet up, sipping on a diet orange crush; while their subjects sweat it out, risking their little lives in outrageously perilous situations, just to get that "Perfect shot"! hoto:  *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's quite an image you've put in my mind, Ollie!
I can just see Peachy as the photographer enjoying his time telling Skipper and Scooter what to do! :laughing:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> * I think Scooter is gazing at something far below since he seems to have paused midway across that terrifying bridge. That or maybe he's deciding whether to continue going forward or head back the way he came.
> 
> I believe they challenged one another to cross that bridge without using their wings for balance (or flight!) :wow:
> 
> ...


Oh goodness that gave me a good laugh! 
..._Skipooter..._
:laugh:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey this the same bridge in India where the Thuggees chased Indiana Jones in The Temple of Doom, then he cuts the bridge with his machete and all those bad guys fell into the river! :laughing:

I guess SkipnScoot will replace Harrison after all:clap:


----------

